# custom 300 win mag



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I was walking through my local gun shop the other day and say a nice rifle sitting on the counter in 300 win mag it was nice...flash supressor, montana 99 action (smoothest action i have ever felt) a mcmillan predator stock a harris bipod a custom barrel and a leupold vx-III varmint rifle-scope. It was custom done by the shops gunsmith and he wanted 4,000 for it. Not sure i wouldnt pay that for a rifle but it was a good looking gun


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a 300 Ruger and it does all the things that fancy one can do, cost 500.00,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a chunk of change for sure....I'd buy four rifles I'd be willing to carry though the brush and a safe to put them in, and fill my tank a bunch of times to go hunting for that money.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a savage maodel 111 in 300 win mag and I love it. I also loved the price compared to that gun. If a guy has money to burn go with the custom. If you want a actuall hunting rifle go with something else.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree it looked sweet and all but if you can buy a rifle that does just the same thing for i dont know...say 4500 dollars LESS, then you are good....save more money and like don said fill a tank of gas and go hunting or book a trip to an outfitter but i would not spend that kind of money on a rifle.

The leupold scope i wouldnt spent the money on either i have to say i would rather get a Nikon than anything right now for the money you cant beat quality....still some pretty pricey scopes though


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Big question is: Whatch gunna use it for? If you need it to shoot with tack driving results then ok. But if a 1 1/2 inch group at 100 yards is good enough perfect. Whatca gunna need then a $600.00 rifle. It will do. I have a couple rifles that didn't cost that much (close though. say 2000.00 It's a match AR) but if they aren't shooting single holes at 100 yards then it is 15mph gusts. I am glad I spent the money because now I know I can shoot that well. Before the rifles I shot couldn't shot that well. The very best were 3/4" groups at 100 yards. I also have a custom .338 win mag that I wish it was a 300 win mag. I will say it shoots like a dream. Well worth ever penny. If your shooting alot the custom rifle will be worth it but for just a few rounds from a mule kickin rifle well ya gotta love that too. I will say I picked up the custom 338 for right at 600.00 I got really lucky. On the way home I thought what did I just buy and then a couple weeks later I shot it. Very accurate 1/4" groups at 100 yrds or better and it kicks less than my .308 lever action Belgium Browning. Knowing now about the way it shoots it must have been barrel lapped. I would pay at least 1000.00 for it. I like to shoot out to the 3-400 yards. So whatcha gunna do with it?


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont know i never thought on buying it.....i guess it would be worth it in the long run but would you sppend 5000 bucks on it, or buy a 600 dollar 300 win mag and put a nicer barrel on it and make it everything that one was for less than 5000, there are cheaper ways to do it but then again you have to have the knowledge to do it all.


----------

